# Alan Wake



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody else played this ?

I've been flippin' addicted to this for the past gawd knows how many weeks, in fact, probably months as I only get to play it on weekends, not having time in the week.

It's gotta be one off the FEW games that I've actually completed, as my attention span is usually quite short when it comes to these things, but this isn't your 'typical' game - very different, and very dramatic.

The description on the back is "Part action game, part psychological thriller, Alan Wake is a pulse-pounding thrill ride", and I think that REALLY does sum it up.

If you want something different from just spraying bullets at people, or racing around streets, seriously go out and buy it - it's bloomin' cheap too.

PS. I'll be keeping mine, as I'll no doubt play it again some time in the future. Meanwhile, I'll be concentrating on L.A. Noire which I bought Today, as it appears to be another 'non-blasting car racing' type game :thumb:


----------

